# Plastidip Paintjob



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

A Cruze-sized, and shaped, condom, he wants?!?!?!?


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> A Cruze-sized, and shaped, condom, he wants?!?!?!?


LOL never thought of it that way :funnypost:


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

To get back on subject lol 

I haven't heard or seen anyone on CT to have their whole Cruze dipped.

But if you still want to, you will either need a bunch of cans of dip (10-15) and durable fingers. But you will prob have a lot of inconsistency.(tiger stripes, grainy texture, runs) 
Doing stripes or wheels is a lot easier than doing the whole car.


Or you can buy the kit that comes with a Wagner electric spray gun and 3 gallons of dip. Believe is around $300 off the Dipyourcar website.




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> To get back on subject lol
> 
> I haven't heard or seen anyone on CT to have their whole Cruze dipped.
> 
> ...


If I could borrow my grandparents garage, and if I had $300 to throw away at something other than performance upgrades, I'd be more than willing to do so.

EDIT: On second thought, I'm selling my old computer soon, and I honestly might just go for it for the sake of the forum and so others can see the outcome to decide if its really worth it or not. Besides, I've always wondered what a 100% murdered Cruze would look like.


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

I support you sir


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

**** it! If you are mad enough to do it, I want to see how it turns out!

EDIT: Oh, for <crow call>s sake, I *knew* that Americans were pretty pathetic when it came to language, but censoring "a wall that retains water" with an "en" after it?!?!?!

Better not come to Oz, the language that the sprogs use in kindy will burn your ears off!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok guys, i'm getting set on doing this the more I think about it. My only question is, if I do dip my car, will I have to report it to the state/DMV or will it be fine with just dipping it and driving like nothing happened? I know California laws cqn be stupid, and I'm going to need to know this info when I approach my parents to say i'm doing it lol.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Ok guys, i'm getting set on doing this the more I think about it. My only question is, if I do dip my car, will I have to report it to the state/DMV or will it be fine with just dipping it and driving like nothing happened? I know California laws cqn be stupid, and I'm going to need to know this info when I approach my parents to say i'm doing it lol.


When my dad first moved to LA to start a life back in the early 90s, he bought a Toyota pickup truck that had a different color on every panel of the car. Never got pulled over for it...


















I think it would look great if you manage to lay it on evenly (that's really the difficult part), and it might be annoying to maintain it on the front end, but it would be fun.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Alright then, I'm getting the money for my old imac in the next 2-3 days and i'll ask for an advance on my allowance so I can order the kit from dip your car. Then I play the shipping waiting game lol. Its probably going to look crazy with my matte black rims, and hey, if I fall in love with it I'll save up and have it vinyl wrapped.

Might also plastidip my rims gold/bronze and get black lug nuts or something to spice it up 

EDIT: I have an overwhelming feeling that once I have the kit and the sprayer, I'm going to end up investing $100-400 into various quarts/gallons of colors of plasti-dip so that I can rock a different body and/or rim color every 6 months or so -_-.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> ... a different body and/or rim color every 6 months or so -_-.


Now that's something that hadn't occurred to me! And it probably never would have.

The stuff is *not* permanent, change is possible!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> Now that's something that hadn't occurred to me! And it probably never would have.
> 
> The stuff is *not* permanent, change is possible!


Exactly, but in the sense that because I can take it off if I mess up or don't like the color so that I'm free to experiment and try out some combos that I have in my head.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Also for this project 

I would subscribe to Dipyourcar YouTube channel and watch every video so you get the technique down since its the most important part of it.

Also a pace where no wind is present will be needed. Like a garage.

Good luck and looking forward to progress


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

cant wait to see the results!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Also for this project
> 
> I would subscribe to Dipyourcar YouTube channel and watch every video so you get the technique down since its the most important part of it.
> 
> ...


I have a friend whos dad owns a local powdercoat/paint shop. I'm probably going to see if he'll do it for free at his dad's shop or just have him give me pointers and do it in my grandparent's garage (2 car garage). I've already gone through enough of their videos to know how to work with the plasti-dip, now I just need to convince my parents to let me do it before ordering the kit xD.

I'm also looking at jacking my car up and put it on stands when plasti-dipping it, so I can remove my rims and paint them gold/white to work better with the matte black paint job and save time. I'm still not exactly sure which color.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Giver!!! :tempted:


----------



## Bobw (Nov 10, 2012)

At least you wont ever have to worry abour surface rust!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, after talking to the parental units, the ending conclusion is, "not now". So unless someone else is willing to take the plunge on the car kit I probably wont be able to do it for a couple months, or at least until summer/fall. I'm actually looking into doing something custom in terms of the intake on my Cruze, but that will be another story for another day. In the mean time I'll be completing the rally look and saving up for coils/exhaust.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Well, after talking to the parental units, the ending conclusion is, "not now". So unless someone else is willing to take the plunge on the car kit I probably wont be able to do it for a couple months, or at least until summer/fall. I'm actually looking into doing something custom in terms of the intake on my Cruze, but that will be another story for another day. In the mean time I'll be completing the rally look and saving up for coils/exhaust.


haha parents. i had a whole argument with them about just removing the hubcaps


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Never have to wash it


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

MjC said:


> haha parents. i had a whole argument with them about just removing the hubcaps


Their "argument" was that I've been putting "too much money into my car, too fast". So I'm just going to save up for the bigger mods, I'm running out of little ones anyways.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah im looking into plasti dipping my cruze matte red and getting black rims but as a college student i dont have the money to plasti dip my car right now. Also i want to get a touchscreen head unit and rims haha im a dreamer. But yeah gotta love parents sometimes but they do know whats best usually


----------



## cottonseed (Nov 29, 2012)

Cruz3r said:


> Yeah im looking into plasti dipping my cruze matte red and getting black rims but as a college student i dont have the money to plasti dip my car right now. Also i want to get a touchscreen head unit and rims haha im a dreamer. But yeah gotta love parents sometimes but they do know whats best usually


Matte red sounds real nic! im not a fan of matte black plasti dip its been over done in my personal opinion.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What happened to the grey look ? Did it get outlawed .
you could try the bumblebee look.


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Home Depot carries the cans for $5.68 a piece. I know, i just picked up two cans because I start with my emblems this weekend. The rims will be in the spring when it warms up a bit, and I've purchased the glossifier from dipyoucar.com. My car is the bright red and I think since my windows are blacked out, the rims and chrome blacked out will be a nice contrast.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

As a parent, I give you permission to do this. There you go. Should have asked "the right parent" first


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> As a parent, I give you permission to do this. There you go. Should have asked "the right parent" first


Hahaha, literally 4 days later after spending half the money on a gym membership, my parents were like, you know if you really wanted to you could've gone through with the paint thing. :facepalm:

Oh well, I'm planning to plastidip my car & rims matte white after I get my rally flaps.


----------



## _X2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thread Resurrection!

Has anyone yet done a full Cruze? I don't want to be the first so I can learn from your mistakes!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I am planning on buying the kit and doing my Corvette this spring.


----------



## _X2 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm curious to see how it looks on a Cruze - the vettes look very good!

I've got an '11 eco in Silver, thinking about full matte black but leave all the chrome & the wheels alone.


----------



## Jwall (Apr 4, 2013)

I guess I'm either getting old or boing, but I think this is a terrible idea, and a huge waste of money LOL. This is something you would do to a piece of **** fox body Mustang that needs a ton of work, but you just want to drive it... We are talking about a car that is less than 3 years old here. Same thing with remvoing hub caps....hub caps look lke ****, but "steelies" look even shittier! Just buy some **** wheels LOLOLOL. I have used plasti-dip on 1 wheel to see if I liked the look before getting a set powdercoated. I didn't like the look and ended up selling the wheels; glad the black wasn't permanent.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

So is plastidip is the new primer? I always laughed when I saw brand new cars in nothing but primer. I've seen a few brand new cars recently that were dipped, especially the infinities (the crappier lower end ones of course).


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

Jwall said:


> I guess I'm either getting old or boing, but I think this is a terrible idea, and a huge waste of money LOL. This is something you would do to a piece of **** fox body Mustang that needs a ton of work, but you just want to drive it... We are talking about a car that is less than 3 years old here. Same thing with remvoing hub caps....hub caps look lke ****, but "steelies" look even shittier! Just buy some **** wheels LOLOLOL. I have used plasti-dip on 1 wheel to see if I liked the look before getting a set powdercoated. I didn't like the look and ended up selling the wheels; glad the black wasn't permanent.


I tend to agree with you. I cringe at the thought of messing with a factory-perfect paint job for something one sees on a '93 Honda Del Sol. Might as well break out the plastic spinner hub caps and the fake portholes (crooked and misaligned, of course). But to each his own, more power to the OP.


----------



## _X2 (Apr 9, 2013)

Jwall said:


> I guess I'm either getting old or boring, but I think this is a terrible idea, and a huge waste of money LOL.


We're probably both old and boring my friend, rest assured. When I got my Cruze it was the last '11 6MT Eco in the province and color choice came second to saving a few grand - combine that with funds that I wish to spend on other toys and being too chicken to paint it black w/o seeing it first and I've arrived at plasti dip. I'm under no illusion that it's going to look... interesting... but for $200 and a Saturday I don't really see where this can go (too) horribly wrong.


----------



## Jwall (Apr 4, 2013)

But imagine taking all of that **** off... and all of the over spray on all kind of other **** that you don't want it to be on. All the masking and all the work. My time is wayyy to valuable to ever do anything like this (even if I wanted to). But, I also like a nice shiny paint job over the flat/matte finish; unless it is on some piee of **** or a racecar. I would only do it on a junkbox as a last resort lol.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Jwall said:


> But imagine taking all of that **** off... and all of the over spray on all kind of other **** that you don't want it to be on. All the masking and all the work. My time is wayyy to valuable to ever do anything like this (even if I wanted to). But, I also like a nice shiny paint job over the flat/matte finish; unless it is on some piee of **** or a racecar. I would only do it on a junkbox as a last resort lol.


Not only that, car washes will hurt. Any type of solvent will kill it. While swapping my injectors, I got a drop of gas on the front grill I just dipped. It ate the dip away like nothing. Now I have to redo it. How often do you want to redo your dip?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Not only that, car washes will hurt. Any type of solvent will kill it. While swapping my injectors, I got a drop of gas on the front grill I just dipped. It ate the dip away like nothing. Now I have to redo it. How often do you want to redo your dip?


I've been threw thw car wash like 5 times still no peal.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I've been threw thw car wash like 5 times still no peal.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Entire car? What is the exposure on the dipped areas? Wheels do not always get direct contact with brushes depending on the car wash you use.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Entire car? What is the exposure on the dipped areas? Wheels do not always get direct contact with brushes depending on the car wash you use.


I've used touchless automatic, laser automatic, and I washed by have at a car wash o have rims weather strips abd crome on the deck lid.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jwall (Apr 4, 2013)

Little pieces of trim, cool, emblems, cool...wheels, eh....whole car, no thanks.

I have heard that about gas. I guy on a Seadoo forum I am one dipped his ski....spilled a little fuel while filling it up and completly ruined the dip job lol. Not worth time/money.


----------



## _X2 (Apr 9, 2013)

All good feedback gentlemen, thank you

I'm still secretly hoping someone will dare to post their fully dipped cruze...


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Lets revive this one more time. Still curious if anyone's done this yet?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

sublime1996525 said:


> Lets revive this one more time. Still curious if anyone's done this yet?


Go here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-chevrolet-cruze-media/13712-my-new-addons-my-cruze.html


----------

